# Has anyone heard from Tom???



## Hera (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone heard or knows what is going on with Kyushucalanthe Tom???
I miss his posts and I'm concerned that its been so long since he's posted.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 25, 2011)

I miss him too. He left for a while because of back pain and he returned briefly, than nothing since last november 2.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 25, 2011)

I pm ed him some weeks ago but got no reply! That's why I asked Brett to tell him (as he was going to talk to him) to give us news!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 25, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I miss him too. He left for a while because of back pain and he returned briefly, than nothing since last november 2.


Has it really been that long?
I hope he didn't have a setback.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm, 

I hear from him several times per week about a project on which we are working - I will tell him that he is missed here!

Ron


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2011)

fundulopanchax said:


> Hmm,
> 
> I hear from him several times per week about a project on which we are working - I will tell him that he is missed here!
> 
> Ron


Thanks, Ron. Yes -- please tell him that he and his beautiful photos are missed here.


----------



## valenzino (Feb 26, 2011)

Agree,he is missing!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2011)

M.I.S. = missing in slippertalk


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 26, 2011)

fundulopanchax said:


> Hmm,
> I hear from him several times per week about a project on which we are working - I will tell him that he is missed here!
> Ron


relieved to hear it sounds like he's OK!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 26, 2011)

fundulopanchax said:


> Hmm,
> 
> I hear from him several times per week about a project on which we are working - I will tell him that he is missed here!
> 
> Ron



I do hope we're talking about the same Tom, that is Kyushu Calanthe.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, I told Tom, aka Kyushu Calanthe this morning (or where he is, tonight) that he is sorely missed. He is under a ton of work but said that he will log in!

Ron


----------



## Shiva (Feb 26, 2011)

fundulopanchax said:


> Yes, I told Tom, aka Kyushu Calanthe this morning (or where he is, tonight) that he is sorely missed. He is under a ton of work but said that he will log in!
> 
> Ron



Thanks!


----------



## Dido (Feb 27, 2011)

Yea we are miss him. 
Was thinking the same,


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey everyone, still here. Lots going on, nothing particularly devastating, but all very time consuming. So, been off forums of late. I'm OK, more or less! :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 1, 2011)

It is good to have u back and that you are ok!!!


----------

